# My pigeon feeding notes



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I have been working on some notes that I have written down over the years and I started typing my feeding notes. Here they are in full if you have anything to add or any questions about it feel free to post them I am happy to hear from you:

Feeding-
Vegetables-
First, many breeders believe that feeding their pigeons greens that it will make their pigeons droppings watery, well it will. But after 48 hours the pigeons dropping should return to normal. Yet the benefits will last much much longer. Second, many believe that feeding you pigeons greens they will get worms. This can also be true. But if you feed your pigeons alot of greens you should give them a dewormer every week to avoid worms or if they get worms then you should isolate that pigeon and give them a full dose of the dewormer and that should knock the worms out within a week but always make sure before letting them into the main loft again.
Types of Vegetables-
1. Cabbage Feed in Pieces
2. Lettuce Cut into small pieces or feed the whole leaf
-Do not feed lettuce to race birds
3. Leaf Spinach Cut into or feed the whole leaf
4. Carrots Chop into small pieces
5. Dandelions Cut only the stems into small pieces or
feed the whole dandelion roots and all
6. Water cress Cut into small pieces or feed the whole leaf
7. Garlic Cut into small pieces and place into the pigeons mouth always be sure they are swallowed
8. Celery leaves Feed whole
9. Alfalfa Feed whole
10. Kale Chop into pieces
11. Parsley Feed whole
12. Turnip Tops Chop into pieces
13. Chicory Feed whole
14. Peas Feed whole avoid split peas at all costs

Note: Iodized salt, red pepper, or garlic salt/ powder can also be added to the vegetable greens. Not all three at once but one at a time. 

Seeds and Solids-
When feeding you pigeons you should always watch the water count this will always matter because you should avoid watery droppings at all cost. For racers proteins and carbs are very important for energy. For breeders you should give them an excess of protein because proteins are very important for a young pigeon to grow at the right rate. Pigeons are just like humans they need a balanced diet and they need a variety of different grains with different attributes. 








Ingredient Water %	Protein %	Carbs %	Fibre %	Fat %

Alfalfa meal 7.8 20.0 41.1 18.0 2.5
Barley meal 11.0 11.5 66.5 6.0 2.0
Blood meal 9.7 80.0 3.8 1.0 1.0
Brewer's meal 6.3 46.0 35.7 2.8 1.2
Buttermilk (dried)	7.6 32.4 43.3 none 5.0
Maize (corn) meal	15.0 8.9 68.9 2.0 3.9
Cotton seed meal 7.8 41.0 26.3 9.0 7.0
Fish meal 6.4 62.2 4.2 0.7 8.5
***** meal 7.1 11.0 71.1 2.5 2.5
Linseed meal 8.8 35.0 36.9 8.1 5.6
Meat scraps (dried)	6.2 60.0 1.1 2.4 8.8
Molasses 26.0 2.9 62.1 none none
Oatmeal 9.3 15.0 64.4 2.0 7.4
Peanut meal 7.2 43.1 23.0 13.9 7.6
Rice 9.7 12.7 56.6 3.5 11.4
Rye meal 10.5 12.6 70.9 2.4 1.7
Milk (dried) 5.8 34.7 50.3 0.2 1.2
Soybean meal 9.4 46.1 31.8 5.9 1.0
Wheat-germ meal	7.1 26.0 none 2.5 8.0

Note: Cod liver oil pills is a great supplement that can be given in the water or can be given in individual pills to the pigeons. They can be found at any local health store. You can also cover the seeds you feed your pigeons with cod liver oil but it will be slippery and oily so you should get some Vionate or another powder rich in vitamins and other beneficial ingredients. This will make them less slippery and easier for the pigeons to eat them. 
Common Supplements-
1. Myzon A powder added to water; very high in vitamins and preventative medicines
2. Dried brewer' yeast A powder added to the water; very high in protein
3. Lemon juice Added to the water
4. Wheat-germ oil Feed same way as cod liver oil
5. Halibut oil Feed same way as cod liver oil
6. Honey Add to hot water and let cool; restores energy
7. Herring meal Very good source of vitamin B-12
8. Egg shells Crush and add to grit
9. Dirt Earth dug from the ground; feed separately
10. Kilpatric's minerals Feed separately; very high in vitamin and mineral content
11. Wins more Add to water; very high in vitamin and mineral content
12. Magnesium block Feed separately
Percentage of Ingredients-
Breeding Season- Molting Period (only for adults)-
20% Green peas 25% Barley
10% Pigeon peas 15% Green Peas
10% Maize 10% Wheat
10% Barley 10% Maize
10% Rolled oats 10% Expanded- wheat pellets
10% Expanded- wheat pellets 7% Maple peas
10% Wheat 5% Pigeon peas
7% Maple peas 5% Brown rice
5% Brown rice 5% rolled oats
3% Vetch 3% vetch
3% White sorghum 3% White sorghum
2% Sunflower seeds 2% sunflower seeds

Pigeon Colors-
Blue-
Light blue bar
Regular blue bar (medium blue)
Blue bar with blue rump
Blue bar or smoky blue
Barless blue (comes in all color varieties above)
Checkers-
Light blue check
Blue check
Medium dark check
Dark check
Black check
Solid black
Smoky blue check
Red:
Silver: Marked as the blue-bar: only the wings are yellowish-brown and the bars are red.
Dun: The same as a silver, only a darker shade
Mealy:	A mealy is often called a "dun" or "silver." However, the wings, although colored similar to the dun and the silver varieties, are much darker and have a smeared effect. This may be considered the smoky blue of the reds.
Chocolate: The pattern is the same as in the silver or dun birds, but is chocolate or cocoa-colored
Red Check: The same as a blue check only red in color. Although there may be different shades of red-checks, they are not broken into different categories as are he blue checks.
Solid Red;A pigeon being solid red in color. the red is in relation to the red check as the black is to the blue check since solid red is the darkest coloring in red birds just as black is the darkest coloring in the blues.
Plum: A very light purple being either checkered or barred. this is often called a "mosaic."
Red Grizzle:	A red pigeon having steaks of black, or darker or lighter red, running through its entire body.
Uncommon colors:
There are many uncommon colors that are created by breeders on purpose or by accident. Most are dilutes of other colors or are mixes of other more common colors.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Matt,

We appreciate all the information shared, but not sure if I could recommend it all.

I like the great variety you are giving your birds, but I have a few issues of concern:

I don't give my pigeons just plain lettuce, as there is little to no nutrition in it for birds, or humans, you need to specify which kind.

Endive and curly kale is best for pigeons, especially the kale. Spinach is okay once in a while but it should not be given routinely.

Greens should not give pigeons worms, if it does it has not been cleaned thoroughly and the greens should be from pesticide free sources.

Cabbage of all kinds are not recommended for pigeons, you can use it at your own discretion but I would not recommend it.

Also, there is still concerns about using garlic down a birds throat, it is not recommended as there have been issues about it. We recommend putting cut up garlic in water or garlic cap down the throat, but not raw garlic.

Salt of any kind should not be added to the vegies, they don't need it.

....and why avoid split peas?


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Wow I never realised that the birds could have so much more variety in their diet.
Ours have only had their dry wild bird mix and the odd egg shell.
I can't wait to feed them someting new tomorrow I think i'm going to cook them up a salad and add some lemon juice to the water!
Mmmm yummy!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Im sorry thank you Trees for pointing out my mistakes in not clarifying enough. The lettuce I give in a whole head with the butt cut off so the pigeons can eat it all and it is best for nutrition. Spinach is like peanuts it is great if you give them to you pigeons on the occasion not every week. No matter how much you wash the greens there can still be worm eggs in it actually in side of the greens in the stalks or veins so you really have to be careful. And actually pigeons require so much salt to keep there body going just like any other animal including humans but to much will dehydrate them so don't use before a race. And split peas will do serious damage to the G.i. tract of a pigeon and you actually run the risk of killing your pigeons if you do.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Matt, you know what I love about your thread? That you are trying very hard to do the very best you can for your pigeons. You are to be commended for keeping notes on the information you're given.

On the greens question, after your explanation to Treesa about worm casings possibly being in the lettuce, I can see the point, but, I honestly don't think that would be a major problem. Personally, I like kale more than any green and that is what we give ours, at least once a week. Regular iceberg lettuce has little nutritional value.

You mention "dirt earth, dug from the ground". I'm not really sure what you mean but if you're saying you actually dig dirt up and give it to the pigeons, I would stop that practice. For one thing, worms ARE in dirt and I just think you can pass them along by doing this quicker than by feeding them lettuce.

One last thing - the iodized salt - can't see the need to add additional salt to anything they eat. Supplementing with salt really scares me because I would think too much could really harm a bird.

You're on the right track and put some neat things in there I'm going to try - like the carrots.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, yes they love shredded then minced carrots.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

If you give them dirt then they can get all different types and sizes of rocks and that is better for them then normal grit. and i will say again that pigeons need to have a certain amount of salt in their diets.


----------



## Greg D! (Jun 15, 2007)

Great job on thread, big bro. we mostly do this in our loft and it might help the pigeons but i really dont know, matt is the real pigeon guy in the house


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Matt D. said:


> If you give them dirt then they can get all different types and sizes of rocks and that is better for them then normal grit. and i will say again that pigeons need to have a certain amount of salt in their diets.


Yes, upturned sod can provide a host of micro minerals and such, just make sure it has not been sprayed with any kind of pesticide spray.

Iceburg lettuce should not be given as there is nothing good in it, but endive, and kale are okay.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Very right pesticides are made to kill animals and pigeons are no exception.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

You know the lemon juice- added to the water?
How much per litre and is it just plain lemon juice you buy in the little lemon shaped bottles from a supermarket?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I use real lemons and some times i just leave them in the water in slices. I put it in there enough so they can taste it but it doesnt make it bitter.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> I use real lemons and some times i just leave them in the water in slices.


Oooh, sounds like a pretty "toney" outfit you run  . I can almost hear the pigeons calling "Waiter, waiter, more water please". 

Seriously, I'm impressed by the level of detail you've included in your notes. Very nice.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yep well only the best for my purebreds. at least they don't like anchovies.LOL


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't either, but maybe my cat ....... I bet the robins would go for them. If I don't get the cat food out by a certain time of day, the robins come to the back door to "remind" me. I am well-trained.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

LOL sounds like my house. The wild birds are everywhere and in everything.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I think i'm going to try and put the lemon in it makes a difference to their usual water. then I can try out different things and work out who likes what and then use it to train them with.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Us newbies really appreciate this detailed discussion of feeding - thanks!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

sure no problem!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Yes they were sure helpful- I tried the birds with the lemon juice haven't been round yet will go round on saturday proboably not sooner to see if they liked it.


----------

